# No usual sore boobs after ovulation



## MariaF

Hiya ladies :hi:

I thought Id ask this here as Im obviously hoping the answer is pregnancy :blush:

I ovulate quite regularly on Clomid (have done 5 times I think in the last 14 months) and without a fail the day after ovulation my nipples are so sore it hurts to put a bra on :wacko:
This cycle I had awesome ovulation signs - a lot more than usual EWCM, super strong OPKs, lovely high soft open cervix and twitches. My BBT spiked on Thursday and keeps rising so FF determined I ovulated on Wednesday.

Trouble is my nipples are not sore at all!!! :shrug: This has never happened before. Usually Id be in agony already.

So I wanted to know if this has happened to anyone else. That you didn't get your usual PMS right after ovulation and may be discovered you were pg?

Thanks a lot lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## BellaD

Hi Maria,

I have never been on Clomid so cannot comment on that respect but I, like you, always had sore boobs after ovulation. However, last month, my boobs did not become sore until about a day before my period was due when I had already received my BFP.....!!

I did a lot of research about this too and even posted a question on the TTC forum.

Good luck x


----------



## emily86

I agree - the month i got my bfp my boobs didn't become sore untill after af was due, they used to get sore in the week leading upto af.

Good luck xxx


----------



## MariaF

Thanks Ladies :thumbup:

Bella - I had sore nipples even without Clomid so I don't think it's the drug that's affecting me.
I just don't know why this particular cycle my nipples would be sore....I mean even if I did catch, it's still too early for any pregnancy signs so I don't understand why my body would be reacting so differently :shrug:

But your stories are very encouraging!!!


----------



## Babywisher19

i still dont have sore boobs!? lol xxxx


----------



## SummerMommy2B

:thumbsup: Good news!
This sort of happened for me. Usually until my period my breast are way tender from the day of O. But as soon as AF shows up my breast stop getting sore. This cycle I wasn't in very much pain which I thought was wierd. With a list of other wierd things that were going on in my body I ended up testing and BFP at 11DPO. Although, now my boobs are always sore! The sorest they have ever been that is forsure. Good luck!


----------



## MariaF

SummerMommy - that's exactly what Im like! Really sorry from O day until CD1 or 2. 
Last night (supposedly 3DPO) i started getting lightening sensations in my nipples :wacko: Never had that before and also it was about 2 days too late!

Oh, well - only a week to go till testing :thumbup:


----------



## pina

hi ladies... i am having the same symptoms.. did any of you receive a BFP after these symptoms (or lack of?!)

Would love to hear.. i am day 24 of my cycle.. which usually goes till day 26.. 

thank you :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Ill just tell you ladies that the month i thought no way because lack of symptoms was the week i got my bfp. Usually got sore boobs around 2dpo but didnt. i did check cervix and that was a big sign for me to take a test. Usually 4 days before af it would go way down open and hard. But it didnt it was high and REALLY soft. GL ladies hope this helped


----------



## Vmazzotta

I have yet to have sore or overly sensitive nipples with this pregnancy! They are the complete opposite so sensitive! Hope this helps!


----------



## Titi

bump

I started ttc #1 01/09 and one thing that has always been a constant is that my boobs would get sore literally HOURS after ov. They swell a little, get harder and the soreness gets increasingly worse until just a day or so before AF.

This is the first cycle ever that I am about a week past ov and never got a change in my breasts. I have been NTNP now so I didn't realize I was this late in my cycle and with ov like pains I was having just assumed I was getting ready to ov......until I realized that I had been having the ov pains/cramps about a week and I only have them a day or so. Just checked my cm and it's not fertile. Last month I had AF on cd25 and I'm cd18 today.

Hard to find much info on this because most women I know don't get sore bbs like I do after ov and if so only sporadically.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

This is exactly what's been happening to be this month. I ovulated on CD12, I got ovulation pains, some mucus, and all the normal ovulation signs. AF was 9/28 so I'm 10DPO and nooo sore boobs! It's so strange to me because I always always always get sore before AF. I have about 7-9 days before AF is due, so i'm crossing my fingers in hopes that I'll have the same results you ladies did!! xxx


----------



## Titi

well, since I've first posted this I have to say that the no sore boobs thing is just a new mainstay for me. After two and 1/2 years having sore boobs immediately after ov until AF the last six +/- cycles I just don't have any sore bbs at all.

This cycle was REALLY weird--I didn't have any sore bb's until the DAY of AF. And they are still here until ov.......crazy body!!!


----------



## MariaF

Oh my! I started this post almost a year ago :wacko:

Well, ladies, i didn't get a BFP that month, And since then 11 more months went by with my nipples changing in their sensitivity each month.
I did get my bfp 4 days ago - and my boobs are a bit swollen but not sore and nipples are only a little sore.

So unfortunately I have to say that lack of the usual sore boobs/nipples wasn't a sign for me :cry:

But Im keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

MariaF said:


> Oh my! I started this post almost a year ago :wacko:
> 
> Well, ladies, i didn't get a BFP that month, And since then 11 more months went by with my nipples changing in their sensitivity each month.
> I did get my bfp 4 days ago - and my boobs are a bit swollen but not sore and nipples are only a little sore.
> 
> So unfortunately I have to say that lack of the usual sore boobs/nipples wasn't a sign for me :cry:
> 
> But Im keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!

Thanks!! Congrats on your BFP!!! I never variate in breast changes, they are always sore a day/2 days after ovulation, even since I've been TTC for 5 cycles, so it's a bit odd to me. 


Titi, this cycle has been weird for me too!! My sore boobs started early this week and now they're dwindling down a bit, or maybe I just got used to the tenderness, not really sure either way. I've also been gassy and nauseous, plus heartburn which is freaky odd, never had heartburn in my life. We'll just have to wait and see!! Good luck to you!! xx


----------



## Hopefull99

:)....old post, sorry!


----------



## wipednwired

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who contributed to this. I usually get sore boobs post O - sometimes only a week before AF, sometimes right away. I had a chemical 2 months ago, and woke up the day that I likely conceived with SUPER sore boobs. 

This month, I am now 2DPO and no soreness at all, but I had such a lot of EWCM at the right time that I'm hoping it means I'm really fertile this month!

The total lack of sore boobs is bothering me (ironic), so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. I am all worried that I have low progesterone (it's the only thing I can think I might have to 'fix'), so I am wondering if low P could = no sore boobs? Ahhh. I'll update in a couple of weeks...


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Honestly, I usually get sore right before af like two days before! So I don't know I really don't think it's a reliable symptom. Gl to all u gals xx


----------



## wipednwired

Thought I'd send an update... So, I had really huge O signs this month, and thought this was a great opportunity. But AF arrived a few days ago, without the sore boobs every appearing. It;s weird - I'm pretty sure that I always get sore boobs post -O, but of course I never tracked so carefully before I was TTC. So for me, the lack of the usual sore boobs was not a pregnancy indicator.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Just looking for some hopeful stories to get me through another two week wait!! Like other women on this thread I always get sore boobs after ovulating and they stay painful until about 2 days before AF is due. This month, boobs are not sore at all. I have started taking pregnacare conception this month and that may be the reason as some people have said pregnacare conceptions reduced their PMT. So for you ladies that normally experienced breast tnederness post ovulation, did your boobs still hurt the month you conceived?


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Honestly, mine varies month to month. I just stopped looking at the tenderness as an indicator altogether. It is MOSTLY a constant for me...I will always get sore boobs after I ovulate but the question is always when. Maybe a few days after I O or maybe not until a few days before AF. Good luck hun! xxx babydust.


----------



## pinklover

Waah! i always get sore breasts a week before AF, but this month is really weird! 
right after my 2 day AF last month, my breasts became painful too touch. as in tender. up to now, and it's already my 6DPO and its still painful. i thought this might be a pregnancy symptom. aha! 

just a side note, my AF usually lasts for 4 to 5 days, but my last AF was only 2 days. weird and crazy hormones!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hope you ladies are having better luck than me. Witch got me this morning!! Strange that this is the only month my boobs didnt get sore. Oh well on to cycle number 10.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

^^^ same to you! :) my boobs are really really tender this month, but I'm not due for AF for another week at least. Every cycle is different, eh? :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

keeps it exciting I suppose!!


----------



## Mommy76

Hi there. In ovulating period now, but no sore boobies. First time ever. Always gave sore boobs, nausea feeling in stomach, bubbly feeling, boobies feel a bit heavy, slight cramps. Everyone else experiencing the same symptoms of the boobies?


----------



## Mommy76

I am in my ovulating period and no sore boobies. First time ever. I do have heavy boobies, a bit nausea, funny feeling in stomach, bubbly feeling, backpain. Everyone else experiencing no sore boobies in ovulating period?


----------

